# Could we afford Vancouver



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you live in Vancouver on a plumbers salary?? What do they earn on average per week?

I love the sound of Vancouver but am a bit concerned about all the talk of the cost of living, we have a pretty good standard of living here in Australia but I think Canada would suit us better but don't want to give everything up here to struggle over there!

We have 2 dogs so would need to rent a house with a garden, what is the average price of monthly rent?? We would be happy to live in the suburbs!

I am a zookeeper, are there many animal related attractions in the Vancouver area?

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There's at least a dozen cost of living threads on here regarding Vancouver and other locations. Use the search and you should be able to find some answers.

To work as a plumber, the person must pass their Red Seal exam. This must be done in Canada.


----------



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

I have done searches but the information tends to differ alot, was just hoping there would be a plumber from Vancouver on here who could give some realtime advise?
The red seal shouldn't be a problem & we are aware of it.
Thanks


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Kelly  

Sorry ... I'm not a plumber either, but thought you might find this government website helpful. I've supplied the link for plumber's wages per location in BC, however, if you want to search for another job category you'll need to select "researcher" from the home page. 

Wage Report (NOC 7251-B) - Working in Canada

Yes, the City of Vancouver is expensive for housing and although the prices drop slightly as you go into the other communities of the Lower Mainland, the costs are still high in comparison to other locations in BC and/or Canada.

Here's a link for cost of living comparisons - it might help you to get an idea of what to expect ...

Cost Of Living Comparison


There is the Greater Vancouver Zoo in Abbotsford that you may have an interest in. Apparently they are hiring too! 

Greater Vancouver Zoo

Good luck!


----------



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Oggy but if see my other thread you'll see things might be on hold for a while 
But thanks anyway!


----------

